# 1122 Switch



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 1122 is a Lionel 027 remote switch. This model has an anti derailing feature with the black insulating pins. The inner rails on the right. I used a wire dremel to clean up the rails and a scotch brite pad. 
First, I have the before and after cleaning pictures.











The mechanism is practically maintenance free. I found rust on this one and was curious about the underside.
I took a different approach and flattened the side with pliers for removal. Rust was on the underside and I used the wheel again. Last, I used a graphite lube in the area with caution around the bulb since it will conduct.









For testing I used a small transformer attached to the rails without the insulators and by grounding the terminal to the one on the left activates the switch.


----------

